# 21 month old started slabbering



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

My son (21month old - twin 2) has recently started slabbering something shocking, he soaks his clothes within minutes and needs changed.  He is wearing dribble bibs and I'd say I go thru 10 of these a day   I can't see anymore teeth coming, he has all his teeth for his age.  He sucks a dummy, drinks from a straw cup and I brush his teeth with an electric tooth brush.  I'm starting to panic that their is something wrong with him.  He had a floppy larynx and bad reflux as a baby but has grew out of both.

What would be causing him to do this?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, I would say in view of your LO's history I would speak to your gp and get them to have a look at him 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Nic, in your opinion what could be causing this?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It could be something like a back tooth coming through early or it could be something to do with his larynx but it's hard to say without seeing him 

Let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Nic, not long to you meet your little one now!!!!

I had my son at peads and they said it's just a phase he is going through. Great medical advise as usual but said if it still persists to take him back in 6 months.  The slobbering has got so bad he has a rash developing on his chin which wasn't there last week.  If this was just a phase surely his twin sister would be doing the same??  Any advice what I should do?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It may still be a phase even if his sister isn't doing the same, they will be developing differently and all babies are so very different, in the mean time try a bit of Vaseline around his mouth to act as a barrier to help reduce the irritation to his skin

Nic
Xx


----------

